
Israeli government websites under mass hacking attack - Quekster
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/18/us-palestinians-israel-hacking-idUSBRE8AH0DL20121118
======
nir
Actually it's surprisingly underwhelming. Anonymous hit some small personal
sites (a psychologist, some non-profits, a real estate agency, alternative
medicine college) - most of which were back online within 30 mins.

The only government sites they've defaced were Israel's international aid
agency (<http://mashav.mfa.gov.il/>) and some committee about restoring
quarries or something. Compared to their incessant boasting that's pretty
pathetic.

------
hdevalence
> More than 44 million hacking attempts have been made on Israeli government
> web sites since Wednesday

What constitutes an "attempt"?

What information is conveyed by the number "44 million"?

None, really, since we have no way of knowing how the counting is done. In
fact there's not really any information in the article, except for "Hacking
attempts increase when carrying out a bombing campaign", which probably
shouldn't be too surprising.

~~~
il
Given the typical anonymous MO, an attempt is probably submitting a form with
SQL injection, scanning for a common exploit, etc.

~~~
aes256
This probably includes port scans and such as well

------
benjlang
In other news, Israeli citizens are also under attack. I made
<http://irondomecount.com> yesterday for people to follow along and
<http://lifeunderfire.com> to understand what it feels like.

~~~
runn1ng
I still don't understand - Israel and its citizens claim that Gaza is the
aggressor.

While the civilian casualties are much higher on Palestinian side. And while
it's Israel who blocks shipping goods and humanitarian aid to Gaza.

~~~
maratd
> And while it's Israel who blocks shipping goods and humanitarian aid to
> Gaza.

Actually, those aren't blocked. Well, unless you consider missiles to be
humanitarian aid.

Should they just let Iran ship weapons into Gaza to be used against Israeli
civilians?

~~~
pooriaazimi
Are you quite sure all of them were missiles?

[http://blog.amnestyusa.org/middle-east/israeli-naval-
force-b...](http://blog.amnestyusa.org/middle-east/israeli-naval-force-blocks-
humanitarian-aid-from-entering-gaza/)

[http://www.amnesty.org/en/news-and-updates/suffocating-
gaza-...](http://www.amnesty.org/en/news-and-updates/suffocating-gaza-israeli-
blockades-effects-palestinians-2010-06-01)

[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/11/world/middleeast/11nations...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/11/world/middleeast/11nations.html)

~~~
aes256
Regarding the flotilla debacle, Israel offered to have the ships dock at
Israeli ports, inspect the cargo, and transfer any legitimate aid through the
land crossings.

The flotilla organizers refused this offer. Their purpose was not to deliver
humanitarian aid, but to cause a spectacle drawing attention to the security
restrictions imposed on the Strip.

Once the flotilla was diverted and the contents were unloaded and placed on
Israeli trucks to be transferred to the Gaza Strip, Hamas refused to accept
it. This humanitarian aid was apparently so urgently needed that Hamas decided
they didn't want to lose face by accepting it.

------
zoner
I would like to see news about attacks against in-country jewish websites
because of what they are doing in Palestina (and the rest of the world)

